# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  عناوين الصحف الرياضية والاعمدة والأخبار الجمعة 28 اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﻨﺎﻭﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ الجمعه الموافق ٢٨/١٠/٢٠١٦

.
عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ
.
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﺴﻢ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ ﺑﻨﺠﺎﺡ ﻭﻳﻘﺪﻣﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﻣﺤﺎﻭﻻﺕ ﺯﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﻹﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻭﻓﺮﻳﺪ ﻳﻨﻀﻢ ﻟﻠﻐﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻟﺘﻔﺠﻴﺮ ﻣﻔﺎﺟﺄﺓ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﻘﺮ ﻳﺘﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﺧﺎﻟﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻓﺮﻳﺪ
ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ : ﺃﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﺪﻣﻮﺍ ﺍﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺩﻭﻥ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
ﻋﻤﺮ ﻣﻠﻜﻴﺔ : ﻓﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺷﺊ
.
عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
.
ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺤﻘﻖ ﺧﺒﻄﺔ ﻣﺪﻭﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﻜﻤﻞ ﺇﺗﻔﺎﻗﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺠﻢ ﻋﺮﺑﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻳﻮﺟﻪ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﻗﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻭﻳﻜﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﻝ )ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ( ﺗﻜﺸﻒ ﺗﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻘﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻟﻒ ﻟﻠﻴﺎﺀ
ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻌﻨﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺿﺮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻭﻳﺤﻮﻝ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻟﻤﻨﺰﻟﻪ وصاح ﻗﺎﺋﻼ : )ﺃﺩﻓﻊ ﻭﺃﺟﻴﺐ ﺳﺮﻳﺮ ﺃﺣﺮﺱ(
ﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺑﺘﺮﺷﻴﺢ ﻣﻦ ﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻭﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﻦ : ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﺠﻴﺮﻱ ﺃﻭﺳﻮ ﻧﻮﺑﻮ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﻏﺮﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
ﻧﺠﻢ ﻋﺮﺑﻲ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﻟﻠﻘﻠﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ
.
عناوين ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ
.
ﻏﻀﺐ ﺃﺯﺭﻕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻼﺣﻘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺳﺎﻟﻤﻮﻥ ﻭﻛﻮﻓﻲ ﻭﻳﺴﺘﺮﺩ ﺃﻣﻮﺍﻟﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ
ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻐﺰﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﺳﻜﺎﻝ ﻭﺟﺒﺮﺓ ﻳﺘﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﺝ ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻫﻴﺐ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻋﻄﺮﻭﻥ ﻭﺃﻟﻮﻙ
ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻳﺤﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺳﺎﺩﻭﻣﺒﺎ ﻳﺤﺘﺞ ﻭﻳﻐﺎﺩﺭ ﻟﺒﻼﺩﻩ
ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻳﺼﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺻﻔﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺎﻭﻱ
ﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻷﺑﻴﺾ ﻳﺨﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺘﻨﺎﺯﻝ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أحمد السيد: الأجانب لم يقدموا الإضافة المطلوبة للمريخ في الموسم الحالي  
  
 
رأى الكابتن أحمد السيد المدرب العام للمريخ أن هناك بعض الأسباب أدت  لخروج المريخ خالي الوفاض من الموسم الحالي بعد خسارته للقبي الدوري والكأس  وضرب مثلاً بفترة الانتقالات الرئيسية الماضية التي قال إنها شهدت خروج  عناصر مؤثرة من كشف المريخ دون أن تكون هناك بدائل جيدة بعد أن غادر أيمن  سعيد وديدي ليبريه وكان البديل كريم الحسن الذي غادر دون أن يشارك في اي  مباراة رسمية لتواضع مستواه، ثم دفع المريخ بألوك كمحترف أجنبي ولم يقدم  شيئاً يذكر وحتى بقية الأجانب في المريخ لم يضعوا أي بصمة في مشوارهم  وتراجع مردودهم بصورة واضحة، ولم يستفد المريخ من سالمون في النصف الثاني  من الموسم، لأنه لم يكمل اي مباراة رسمية بعد ان امضى كل الفترة في العلاج  والتأهيل، في حين اجتهد الجهاز الفني كثيراً مع كوفي وحاول مساعدته من اجل  اعادته لسكة الاجادة والتألق، لكنه خذلنا تماماً ولم يظهر أي رغبة في تقديم  الأفضل مع المريخ، وحتى أفضلهم أوكراه لم نجده في مباراة هلال الأبيض  وغادر مستبدلاً وفشل في صناعة الفارق لمصلحة فريقه، ورأى أحمد السيد أن  المحترف الأجنبي الحقيقي لا يجلس على مقاعد البدلاء، ولا يكتفي بمجرد  المشاركة بل يضع بصمته بقوة ويؤثر في نتائج الفريق، متمنياً أن يستفيد  المريخ من كل السلبيات التي صاحبت تعاقداته مع المحترفين الأجانب من اجل  تقديم عناصر نوعية تصنع الفارق وترجح كفة الأحمر في المباريات الأفريقية  والمحلية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يضم نجم أهلي مدني فريد لغرفة تسجيلاته



ضمت لجنة تسجيلات نادي المريخ اللاعب فريد سيف الدين، نجم أهلي مدني للغرفة الحمراء، تمهيداً للتعاقد معه في التسجيلات الشتوية المقبلة، لكن مولانا بدر الدين عوض الله- رئيس نادي أهلي مدني- رأى أن انضمام اللاعب للمريخ أو غيره من الأندية لا يشغل بالهم لأنهم في النهاية أصحاب القرار الأول والأخير في إطلاق سراح اللاعب الذي يرتبط بعقد مع النادي الأهلي ينتهي في مايو المقبل مبيناً أنهم تلقوا عدداً من العروض من بعض أندية الممتاز من بينها عرض جاد من نادي هلال الأبيض لكنهم في كل الأحوال سيدرسون كل العروض المقدمة للاعب واختيار أفضلها من أجل إطلاق سراحه في التسجيلات المقبلة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* حارس الجالية السودانية ببريطانيا ينضم لغرفة تسجيلات المريخ



ضمت غرفة تسجيلات المريخ نزار محجوب حارس مرمى منتخب الجالية السودانية ببريطانيا حيث ينتظر أن يخضع اللاعب لاختبارات من أجل الوقوف على مستواه الفني وفي حال نجح في اجتياز تلك الاختبارات ربما يتم التعاقد معه في فترة التسجيلات الشتوية التي تنطلق يوم الثلاثاء المقبل الأول من نوفمبر، يذكر أن المريخ يرغب في التعاقد مع حارسي مرمى لتعويض الغياب المتوقع للحارس المخضرم المعز محجوب الذي انتهى تعاقده مع الأحمر ولا يرغب النادي في تجديد التعاقد معه فيما يفكر المجلس كذلك في إعارة حارسه الشاب محمد المصطفى لأحد الأندية الصديقة في التسجيلات المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اول الموقعين..المريخ يحسم صفقة الغربال

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 حسم المريخ امس بصورة نهائية صفقة انتقال اللاعب محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير بالغربال و سيكون اللاعب اول الموقعين في كشوفات المريخ خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية التي تنطلق مطلع الشهر المقبل و كان اللاعب قد تعرض لضغوطات من اجل تحويل وجهته الى الاهلي شندي .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ثلاث مباريات ساخنة في ختام المرحلة الأخيرة للتأهيلي اليوم

تُقام ثلاث مباريات عصر اليوم في ختام المرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي بمدن بورتسودان وكوستي ومدني، فعلى ملعب إستاد مدني سيكون الانتصار كافياً لتأهل اتحاد مدني لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز حيث يدخل الرومان المسابقة برصيد ثماني نقاط، أما تريعة البجا فله أربع نقاط ويعمل للفوز في مباراة اليوم في انتظار قرار الاستئنافات بخصوص إعادة مباراته أمام النهضة ربك، وبإستاد بورتسودان يرفض حي العرب المتأهل للممتاز التواطؤ مع ضيفه حي الوادي نيالا صاحب الثماني نقاط والذي يرغب في تحقيق الفوز من أجل التأهل المباشر للممتاز، وبإستاد كوستي يسعى النهضة للمحافظة على حظوظه في التأهل بتحقيق الفوز على الدفاع الدمازين الذي ودع المسابقة منذ الجولة الماضية حيث يرغب النهضة في الفوز على الدفاع وانتظار قرار الاستئنافات بخصوص شكوييه ضد ناديي الشرطة القضارف وتريعة البجا جبل أولياء، وسيجلس الشرطة القضارف المتأهل مسبقاً للممتاز في الراحة بعد أن أكمل مبارياته في المرحلة الأخيرة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* السوكرتا يرفضون التواطؤ أمام حي الوادي نيالا عصر اليوم

سيكون حي العرب بورتسودان في وش المدفع اذا حدثت أي عمليات تواطؤ في مباراته أمام حي الوادي عصر اليوم بإستاد بورتسودان ضمن الجولة الأخيرة للمرحلة الأخيرة لمسابقة الدوري التأهيلي حيث يحتاج الفريق الضيف للنقاط الثلاث من أجل التأهل للممتاز فيما يلعب حي العرب المباراة من دون دوافع بعد أن حجز موقعه ضمن الأندية المتأهلة للممتاز منذ الجولة الماضية وشدّد ياسر حداثة، المدير الفني للسوكرتا، على ضرورة أن يؤدي الفريق المباراة بكل نجومه الأساسيين وأن يلعبها بقوة حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز وحتى يؤكد أحقيته في الصعود لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن حي العرب نادٍ كبير له اسمه وتاريخه على صعيد الكرة السودانية ولا يمكن أن يأتي بأي عمليات تواطؤ أو تلاعب في مباراته أمام حي الوادي وسيلعب مباراة اليوم بكل قوة ونزاهة من أجل شرف المنافسة ومن أجل الاسم الكبير للسوكرتا في مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يهزم هلال الأبيض بثنائية ويتوج بكأس السودان

توج الهلال بلقب النسخة الحالية من مسابقة كأس السودان بعد فوزه الصعب على هلال الأبيض بهدفين لهدف مساء اليوم في نهائي مسابقة كأس السودان، سجل افتتح مهند الريدة التسجيل للهلال في آخر دقيقة من الشوط الأول وأدرك الايفواري شيخ موكورو التعادل لهلال التبلدي مع منتصف الشوط الثاني، وفي آخر عشر  دقائق نجح الهلال من إضافة الهدف الثاني عن طريق مدافعه رمضان كابو من ضربة ثابتة فشلت معها محاولات الحارس زكريا حيدر في إبعادها وكانت المباراة شهدت طرد حمزة مدافع هلال التبلدي بالبطاقة الحمراء بعد تدخله بعنف بدون كرة مع كاريكا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخطير المكير نجم التسجيلات الحقيقي الطرف الايسر السماني نجم المريخ القادم



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
 لا للشطب الانفعالي

× انتهى الموسم الرياضي كامل القبح والسوء، هذا الموسم ذاقت الكرة السودانية فيه كل صنوف العبث والخمج والهرج.
× المريخ دخل في صراع شرعي مع اتحاد الكرة الفوضوي، هذا الاتحاد الغريب الأطوار، فهو وحده الذي يخرق ويخترق قوانينه التي أقرها عبر جمعيته العمومية.
× تبقي الحقيقة وهي إذا استمر هذا الاتحاد في الموسم القادم فإن مصيبة الكرة السودانية ستتواصل بكل تفاصيلها القبيحة بكل تأكيد.
× الرأي عندي هو إذا أرادت السلطات في بلادنا أن تستقيم الأمور ويعتدل الظل فعليها أن تعمل مع الجهات المعنية من أندية واتحادات محلية على تغير هذا الواقع المرير، الذي جعل سمعة الكرة السودانية في الحضيض السحيق، وهو أمر لا يليق بالكرة السودانية أبدا أبدا.
× فإذا تبدل الحال وجاء اتحاد مسئول وجاد وطبق القانون على المريخ والهلال قبل الأندية الأخرى، ثم اتبع الشفافية والوضوح في تعاملاته وأظهر انسجاما فيما بين أعضائه، فإننا يمكن أن نتفاءل بأن ما تقوم به الأندية من جهود قد تؤتي أكلها وتنعكس على المنتخب والكرة السودانية بصورة عامة.
× ظهر المريخ في هذا الموسم بشكل لم تألفه الصفوة في الزمن القريب، مما كان له الأثر السالب وردة الفعل الغاضبة من الجماهير والإعلام وطالب الجميع بإصلاح الحال في النادي الزعيم.
× والمريخ حقيقة يحتاج بشدة للإصلاح أولاً في الجانب الإداري قبل الفني، فأعضاء مجلس التسيير أظهروا عدم تناغم بائن فيما بينهم وهذا أمر لا يليق بقادة ناد قدر الليلة وبكرة.
× ونحن من هنا نطالب أعضاء لجنة التسيير أن يعقدوا جلسة اليوم قبل الغد، ويتواجهوا فيها بكل صراحة ثم يحددوا كيفية تسيير دولاب العمل في الفترة القادمة.
× أما من ناحية فنية فنرى أولاً يجب أن يتم تعيين مدير كرة بمواصفات كاملة، بعيداً عن المجاملات والأسماء التي ظلت تتعاقب على هذا المنصب الحساس بلا عمل ملحوظ.
× وهناك عملية الإبدال والإحلال وهي العملية الأساسية في نجاح موسم الفريق، وهذه الجزئية لن تكون بخير ما لم يتجرد أهل الشأن في التعامل مع هذا الأمر بعيدا عن الوسطاء والسماسرة، وبعض الآراء الصحفية المبنية على السماع من السماسرة.
× صحيح في كل دوريات العام هناك أصوات مسموعة للصحافة في عملية تسليط الضوء على النجوم لإبراز مميزاتهم وتوجيه الجهات الفنية للتأكد.
× هذا يعني أن من حق الصحافة أن توضح وتنبه وتحذر، ولكن الكلمة الأخيرة من اختصاص المدير الفني والإدارة.
× والبعض ينادي بصوت عال بأن يبعدوا الترشيحات الصحفية والإدارية عن عملية الإبدال في الأندية هذا فهم قاصر وكلام مبتور، ولن يحدث هذا في أي بلد في العالم، فالصحافة والإدارة جزء مهم وضروري في هذه العملية ولكن لابد أن يكون بتجرد وصدق وهذا ما يحدده الجهاز الفني حسب حاجته ونظرته الفنية.
× طالعت في الفترة الماضية بعض الآراء التي تنادي بأن يشطب المريخ عددا كبيرا من اللاعبين على أن يسجل مثلهم.
× المريخ لا يحتاج لأن يرهق نفسه الآن، بل عليه أن يتأنى كثيرا وأن ينتهج أسلوب الحكمة والتمحيص ويقسم جهده على فترتي التسجيل الحالية والتكميلية، حتى يكون مكتملا للبطولة العربية والأفريقية.
× يجب على المريخ أن يتخلص من خمس لاعبين وطنين والأجانب الثلاثة ويملأ خاناتهم بالوظائف الضعيفة.
× اللاعبون الخمسة هم المعز محجوب وعبده جابر وعلاء الدين وعطرون وراجي ، بالإضافة للأجانب ألوك وكوفي وأوكرا.
×تسجيل خمس لاعبين في الفريق الأول بالإضافة لتسجيل لاعبين أصحاب مستوى في الرديف بالإضافة لثلاثة أجانب على مستوى أعلى من المغادرين كاف جدا في هذه الفترة.
× نقول هذا لأن التجارب علمتنا أن التسرع في الشطب يمثل مشكلة ويضيق عملية التصحيح في التكميلية.
× ويجب أن يكون التركيز على الأجانب فلابد أن يكونوا لاعبين أصحاب مقدرات واضحة وليس مثل أصحاب الدكة.
× حقق الهلال بطولة كأس السودان كما كان مؤكدا بعد أن غاب المريخ أب شنب.
× ولكن لابد أن نشيد بمستوى المباراة فكان ممتازا وفيه ندية كبيرة بين الفريقين.
× حضور التكريم كان أنيقا بقيادة اللواء عبد الرحمن المهدي والوالي إيلا وهارون.
× مدني كانت تستاهل أن يكون الزعيم حضوراً، ولكن ما شاء الله كان.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول لأهل المريخ روقوا في عملية الشطب والتسجيل الحالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التيجاني محمد احمد
 اول حكم ينذر الممثل الفاشل

    ظل مهاجم الهلال الممثل شيبولا يسقط في كل مباراه يخوضها المدفور و حكام صلاح يسرعون بطريقة مخجلة و تنطلق صافراتهم المشروخة لمساعدة من يسيء السلوك بالتمثيل.
    هرمنا من أجل لحظة يتعامل فيها أحد حكام صلاح أحمد صالح بضمير و يضع حداً للمثل الفاشل الذي جعل من حكام صلاح أضحوكة و مدعاة للسخرية.
    بالامس و لأول مرة في تاريخ حكام صلاح في منافساتنا التي أفسدوها بمجاملتهم للمدفور يشهر حكم بطاقة للممثل الفاشل.
    لم أصدق عينى و أنا أرى حكماً من حكام صلاح يتعامل مع تمثيل شيبولا بطريقة صحيحة و يحسم الفوضى التى ظل يمارسها شيبولا في كل مباراة.
    الآن فقط في آخر مباراة في الموسم يكتشف حكم من حكام صلاح أن في خط هجوم المدفور ممثل فاشل يسقط و يتحايل من أجل كسب رخيص.
    كان معلق الملاعب الفرحان يتحدث عن فرقة الهلال الشابة فمن كان يقصد بالشباب في الفرقة المدعومة.
    مخرج المباراة تجاهل أن يعيد سوء سلوك نزار حامد عندما اعتدى على يوسف أبو ستة و رغم ان ابو ستة تدخل و أبعد الكرة إلا أن نزار حامد حاول أن يشتبك معه بطريقة غريبة.
    الدمازين المتهور تدخل بعنف علي شيخ موكورو و لم يتكرم مخرج المباراة بإعادة المخالفة.
    بينما أعاد المخرج تدخل حمزة محمد علي كاريكا عدة مرات.
    دخول أعضاء الجهاز الفني للمدعوم أثر على حكم صلاح فأشهر البطاقة الحمراء في وجه مدافع التبلدي.
    فوزي و طارق و عاطف النور نجحوا في التأثير علي الحكم ضعيف الشخصية فلم يتوان عن إشهار البطاقة الحمراء.
    اعضاء الجهاز الفني للهلال تلاسنوا داخل الملعب مع لاعبي هلال الأبيض و الحكم يتفرج.
    تعمد لاعبو المدفور إضاعة الزمن و أكثروا من الاحتجاجات و الاعتداءات و أي مخالفة للتبلدي تجد لاعباً من المدفور يقف أمام الكرة أو يعيد الكرة للوراء.
    الحكم أعلن عن مخالفة في آخر دقيقة فاندفع الجهاز الفني و الإداري للمدعوم داخل أرضية الملعب.
    أسوأ ما كان في المباراة هو معلق الملاعب الذي يصرخ و يردد معلومات لا أساس لها من الصحة و كأننا لا نعلم تاريخ المدفور أو لسنا نتقاسم هذا الوطن معهم.
    موسم عنوانه الفساد و التواطؤ و الابتزاز و مجاملات الاتحاد الأزرق لسيد الصفر الدولي و شكّل فيه الحكام أهم لاعب كيف لا يصل فيه المدعوم لختام مبارياته و في جعبته رصيد كافٍ.
    أخيراً نجح حكم في امتحان تساقط شيبولا داخل منطقة الجزاء و استيقظ ضميره و منح الممثل الفاشل بطاقة مستحقة.
    رغم تحامل الحكم فضل محمد حميدان على فرسان التبلدي و تجاهله لتهور الدمازين إلا أننا نحمد له أنه استطاع ان يكبح جماح الممثل الفاشل شيبولا.
    البطاقة الحمراء كانت ظالمة و تأثر حكم صلاح بالجهاز الفني و الإداري للمدفور الذي اجتاح الملعب.
    استهلك كاريكا زمناً كبيراً جدًا بعد سقوطه و ايضا الزمن الذي استهلكه جهاز المدفور الفني و الإداري في التلاسن مع لاعبي التبلدي و كل هذا الوقت لم يحتسبه الحكم.
    لم ينته الموسم الفاسد بعد و علي مجلس المريخ أن يتابع قضيته و أن يحسم قضية شيبوب و أن لا يترك هذا الاتحاد الفاسد اتحاد اللقيمات علي حد وصف الكاردينال.
    للمريخ قضية عادلة و المواصلة فيها ستكشف حجم الفساد داخل المؤسسه التى يفترض أن تكون القاضي و الحكم و لكن لأن البعض لا ضمير له فيحدث ما يحدث من أزمات.
    لم ينته الموسم يا مجلس المريخ و شعب المريخ ينتظر الإطاحة بهذا الاتحاد الأزرق و كشف و فضح سمكرجي القوانين.
    مشاركة المريخ في مباراة هلال الأبيض في الكاس يجب أن يتبعها قرار حاسم بالمواصلة في التقاضي و المطالبة بحق المريخ المسلوب من قبل هلالاب الاتحاد الأزرق.
    افضحوهم بالدليل و اكنسوا الديناصورات الزرقاء المتشبثة بالكراسي لسنين طويلة.
    سؤال برئ : هل تصدق ان حكم من حكام صلاح ضعيفي الشخصية اُشهر بطاقة صفراء في وجة الممثل شيبولا؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
 لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله

* يُحكى أن رجلاً سكّيراً دعا قوماً من أصحابه ذات يوم فجلسوا؛ ثم نادى على خادمه، ودفع إليه أربعة دراهم، وأمره أن يشتري بها الخمر والفاكهة للمجلس..
* وفي أثناء سيره، مرّ الخادم بالزاهد منصور بن عمار وسأله: من يدفع أربعة دراهم لفقير غريب بماذا تكافئه؛  فقال: أدعو له أربع دعوات.. فأعطاه الغلام الدراهم اï»·ربعة.. فسأله منصور بن عمار: ماذا تريد أن أدعو لك؟ فقال الغلام: الأولى سيدي قاس وأريد أن يعتقني لأتخلص منه.
* والثانية: أن يخلف الله عليّ الدراهم اï»·ربعة..
* والثالثة: أن يتوب الله على سيدي
* والرابعة: أن يغفر الله لي ولسيدي ولك وللقوم.
* فدعا له منصور بن عمار وانصرف الخادم، وعاد لسيده الذي كان يستشيط غضباً لتأخره.. فنهره وقال له: لماذا تأخرت وأين الخمر والفاكهة؟؟ فقصّ عليه مقابلته لمنصور الزاهد، وكيف أعطاه الدراهم اï»·ربعة مقابل أربع دعوات.. فسكن غضب سيده وسأله: وما كانت دعوتك اï»·ولى؟
* قال: سألت لنفسي العتق من العبودية.. فقال السيد: قد أعتقتك فأنت حر لوجه الله تعالى..
* وما كانت دعوتك الثانية؟ فقال: أن يخلف الله عليّ الدراهم اï»·ربعة
فقال السيد: لك أربعة آلاف درهم.ّ
* ثم قال: وما كانت دعوتك الثالثة؟ قال: أن يتوب الله عليك.. فطأطأ السيد رأسه، وبكى، وأزاح بيديه كؤوس الخمر وكسرها.. وقال: تبت إلى الله لن أعود أبداً.
* وقال: وما كانت دعوتك الرابعة؟ قال: أن يغفر الله لي ولك وللقوم.. قال السيد: هذا ليس إليّ، إنما هو للغفور الرحيم..
* ولمّا نام سيده في تلك الليلة  سمع في منامه هاتفاً يهتف به: أنت فعلت ما كان إليك… أتظن أنّا لا نفعل ماكان إلينا؟ لقد غفر الله لك، وللغلام، ولمنصور بن عمار، ولكل الحاضرين.
* قال تعالى: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.. (وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ)
* وقال تعالى: (إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ)… صدق الله العظيم..
* وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه؛ عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (والذي نفسي بيده ليدخلن الجنة الفاجر في دينه، الأحمق في معيشته، والذي نفسي بيده ليدخلّن الجنة الذي قد محشته النار بذنبه، والذي نفسي بيده ليغفرنّ الله يوم القيامة مغفرة يتطاول لها إبليس رجاءً أن تصيبه).
* وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن لله عز وجل مائة رحمة، فمنها رحمة يتراحم بها الخلق وبها تعطف الوحوش على أولادها وأخر تسعة وتسعين إلى يوم القيامة).. رواه مسلم
سطور رياضية
* مع أنني ضد المعارك والمزايدات في التسجيلات، إلا أن الضربات التي وجهتهها ولا تزال توجهها غرفة تسجيلات المريخ لرئيس الهلال الكار، اسعدتني كثيراً لأن هذا الأخير طغى وتجبر، وبدأ يظن هو وأنصاره أن مكايدة المريخ فلاحة!!!!!! وما قصة شيبوب ببعيدة عن الأذهان.. وأذكر أنني في بداياتها قلت للكاردينال لقد فتحت على فريقك باباً من جهنم ليتك تتحمّل لهيبه.
* وها هي فرقة كوماندوز المريخ، ترد لك الصاع صاعين، وتنجح في تحويل مسار نجمين من نجوم التسجيلات من غرفتكم إلى غرفتها، وبموافقة النجمين ورغبتهما؛ لا قهراً ولا مزايدة!!
* بالمناسبة أخي الكار، هنالك حقيقة يجب أن تعلمها أنت ومن يشايعك في عنترياتك ويهلل لها، هي أن الأصل في أي لاعب سوداني؛ هو أنه يتمنى اللعب في المريخ.. فإذا وفق في ذلك خير وبركة، وإذا لم يوفق، لا تنقطع محاولاته لتحقيق هذه الأمنية.. وإذا رجعت إلى التاريخ فإنه يعجّ بالتجارب والمواقف والحكاوي التي تؤكد على ذلك..
* ولك أن تعلم أيضاً، أن في فريقك الآن لاعبون كثر، ظلوا يتصلون بنا عن طريق أصدقاء لنا ولهم، ويترجوننا أن نخبر الوالي بأنه إذا اتصل بهم لن يترددوا في توقيع عقودات مع المريخ قبل أن يجددوا عقوداتهم مع الهلال؛ إلا أننا تجاهلناهم في حالات، ورفض الوالي الفكرة في حالات أخرى..
* عموماً….. ارجع وأقول للكار؛ طالما أن البادئ هو الأظلم؛ فلترج الراجيك من غرفة تسجيلات المريخ هذا العام، وتبقى قدرو وتركز..
* حقيقة اللجنة العليا المنظمة لتأبين عالم علماء السودان في مجال الصيدلة والرياضي الذي كان له الفضل بعد المولى عز وجل في تأسيس الاتحادين العام والمحلي لكرة القدم، وعدد من اتحادات المناشط الأخرى، البروفيسور عبد الحميد إبراهيم سليمان رئيس نادي النيل العاصمي الأسبق، تستحق الشكر والتقدير على البداية القوية، والتنظيم الرائع للمؤتمر الصحفي أمس الأول..
* اللجنة يرأسها الدكتور كمال شداد، وتضم عمالقة في مجال الإدارة والإعلام؛ على رأسهم ابوالقوانين محمد الشيخ مدني، ومولانا محمد الحسن الرضي، وأستاذنا أحمد محمد الحسن، واللواء سمير مصطفى رئيس نادي النيل السابق، وآخرين..
* واليوم بإذن الله تتواصل فقرات التأبين بعروض للمناشط في نادي النيل، تعقبها ندوة رياضية للدكتور كمال شداد عن التسجيلات في السودان..
* وتتواصل الفقرات غداً بسداسيات بالساحة الشعبية بالديوم الشرقية، وتُختتم مساء نفس اليوم بدار الشرطة عند الثامنة مساء..
* فقط الحكام المحنكين (الخبراء)، هم الذين يعرفون جيداً لماذا أعلن حكم مباراة الهلالين أمس عن أربع دقائق زمن بدل الضائع في الشوط الثاني؛ ولكنه انهاها بعد تسع دقائق..
* لفت نظري في هذه المباراة أن زكريا ومهند اللذين كانا في مباراتنا أفضل نجوم هلال التبلدي، كانا في مباراة أمس أسوأ نجومه..
* عموماً المريخاب سعداء جداً بأن يودعوا المنافستين (الدوري والكأس) مرفوعي الرأس..
* وكفى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
لقد تجاوزتم الخطوط الحمراء

جمعة مباركة للجميع وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
اتسأل هل احد من الجماهير المريخية  راضي عن مـاتقدمة صحيفة الزاوية من طرح اعلامي في الاونه الاخيره ؟؟؟؟؟
من نقل الخبر في المقام الاول وهذه مهمتها الاساسيه أو خط سير الصحيفة  وأسلوبها في التعامل مع اداري المريخ او قضايا النادي  !!!!!
فأنا ابصم بالعشره آن السواد الاعظم من الجماهير  يرى ان هذه الصحيفه ابحرت عكس التيار في الفترة الاخيرة وان الاثارة وشق الصف هو العنوان الابرز لخط سير هذه الصحيفه وضرب المريخ الكيان في معظم الاحيان!!!!
أذن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا تختار هذه الصحيفه بعض الاخبار لزرع صراعاتها  واثارتها  في اوقات حرجه ونحن في فترة سابقة شاهدنا تلك الحرب الشعواء علي نائب الرئيس عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لتاتي الطامه امس بخبر (عااااااجل الشرطة امام منزل الوالي بامر قبض)
عجباً آنــــآ ارى ان الخلل ليس في الصحيفة فقط
ايضاً نحن مسؤلين  لاننا اعطيناها مساحة ونساهم في شراء نسخها للان ومعظم حصرياتها يطلع ( فشنك ) وخبر عوده غارزيتو للديار الحمراء كان هو احد عناوين تلك الصحيفه يوم ما؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالصحافه  قائمه اصلاً من اجل الجمهور والكيان وليس من اجل مصالحها الشخصية لان الصحيفة تعتبر حمراء الميول لكن خط سيرها اصبح عكس خطنا نحن الجمهور
و في معظم الاوقات نشاهد سقوط متكرر لتلك الصحيفة ،،
ساكرر البحث والاسئله ماذا تريد صحيفة الزاوية من كيان المريخ!!
لكن ساسرد بعض النقاط والاسئله عنها
اولا: لماذا لاتستطيع تلك الصحيفة ايصال المعلومه والخبر  للجمهور بالصوره المطلوبه على وجهها الصحيح
اي بمعنى ان الصحيفة  فكذا مره معلوماتها واخبارها تشاهدها انها فيها نوع من التشفي  والتعامل( الغير مريخي)
واذا الجمهور اراد تفصيل الاخبار يجد ان الصحيفه معظم اخبارها ليست جديرة بالقراءه او المطالعة والمتابعة
ثانياً : اسلوبها الردئ وتعاملها السئ مع القضايا المريخية
والصحيفه  ابعد مـ تكون عن المجتمع المريخي
فألصحيفه مهما كتبت وسارت في طريق بعيد عن المجتمع المريخي يظهر لينا بصوره واضحة
فالجمهور اليوم   وصل الى مرحله من النضج وقراءة ماخلف السطور ،،،،،
ثالثاً : والاخطر تجاوز الصحيفة لكتاباتها في المجتمع المريخي وهدم كل شي جميل
والسؤال الابرز  لماذا لانسمع لهذه الصحيفة  صوتا في الدعم المادي للمريخ الكيااااان؟؟؟؟
ولماذا لا تقدم  اي من المساعده لفريق المريخ اوحتى المساهمة في تقديم خدمة تليق بالمشجع والمتفرج،،،،
فهذاالشخص المسؤول عن صحيفة الزاوية   لابد من انهاء التعاقد معه فوراً  قبل ان يحصل شي لايحمد  عقباه وحتى لاتفقد الصحيفة ثقة الجمهور وروادها في المجتمع المريخي عامة
ليكون عبره لغيره
لان اسلوب المسؤل عن الصحيفة اصبح  في اغلب الاوقات يشخصن قضايه مع البعض فيسخر الصحيفة للنيل من هؤلاء الذين يمثلون الكيان ….. تجاوزات الصحيفة  فاقت عن الحد المعقول
لذلك يجب علينا نحن كجمهور نقول كلمتنا ومقاطعة تلك الصحيفة في البيع والشراء حتى تعود لرشدها ،،،،،،
لا اتجنى علي تلك الصحيفة  لكن الواقع معروف ومعلوم للجميع واصغر مشجع يستشعر ذلك في عناوين تلك الصحيفة
لذلك ساقول لهم
انتم تمثلون المجتمع المريخي وامه المريخ
صحيفة الزاوية اصبحت عبئ كبيرعلي المجتمع المريخي ……
عودوا الي خط سيركم الاول والا ستفقدون كل يوم مشجع مريخي بسبب رعونتكم وتناولكم للقضايا
المريخية
بشي من الخلافات الشخصية او شخصنة الامور…..
ورسالة للاخ سامر العمرابي لاتلعبون علينا بعناوين تسئ للكيان  المريخي
خط سير صحيفتكم اصبح معروف للجميع
وعنوان العاجل الامس بخصوص شيك طارق المعتصم وامر قبض الوالي
لعمري انها سقطة لصحيفتكم
وقبلها الكثير من العناوين بالخط  العريض لاتخدم قضايا المريخ
واصبحتم تبحثون عن الاخفاقات حتى تكون هي العنوان الرئيسي لصحيفتكم ،،،،،
—————————-
ام الجزء الاساسي للقضية او محورالموضوع بخصوص بلاغ طارق المعتصم
فالضغط ياسيد طارق علي الادارة بخصوص مبلغ لايتجاوز ال١٥٠ مليون
قد تخصم من رصيدك
وقد يمسح  كل ماقدمته للفئات السنية
اين كانت مريخية طارق المعتصم لحظه
استخراج امر القبض،،،،
لماذا في هذا التوقيت؟؟؟؟
ولماذا التبرير في تسجيل صوتي الي الامة المريخية
لماذا تخطئ لتبرر ياسيد طارق؟؟؟؟
بس للعلم والمعلومية
ان جمال الوالي ليس بالشخص الساهل
وجود جمال في رئاسة النادي  شيك ضمان لكل مايخص ويهم المريخ،،،،،
لذلك لاتفتكربضغطك حللت مشاكل المريخ
قد تكون حللت مشكلتك لحظتها
لكن خصمت من رصيدك عند القاعدة الجماهيرية،،،،
وامر القبض في المجتمع المريخي لايشبهنا ياهؤلاء
ولقد اصبح وصمة عار في جبين كل المريخاب……
عود الي رشدك ياسيد طارق
من باب اولى الجلوس مع الوالي لحل
مشاكلك المالية بدل التشهير…….
لذلك عزرك في التسجيل الصوتي اقبح من الذنب الذي ارتكب
من يبحث عن الحلول قبل القضا فالباب مفتوح
وفي نفس التسجيل ذكرت ان الوالي ليس لديه علم !!!
طيب لماذا لم تسعى للوالي ؟؟؟؟
—————————-
تم قفل موسم الرياضة في السودان امس بالضبة والمفتاح
وبعديها تنطلق تنقلات اللاعبين
لكن هل كل اللجان في الاتحاد انهت كل القضايا ام توجد قضايا حبيسة الادراج
الايام القادمة حمى التسجيلات تكون هي الشغل الشاغل لكل القاعدة الجماهيرية المريخية ،،،،،،
والكل يترقب مفاجاءت الوالي
وباذن الله تسجيلاتنا ستكون نوعية
لان الوالي معروف عنه الصدق في الحديث والتعامل بهدؤ ،،،
نفس الايام من العام السابق كان العناون الابرز للمريخاب هو غارزيتو مدربي
وغدا سنعود لاجتماع لجنه التسيير السابقة مع غارزيتو وسبب الخلاف مع غارزيتو ،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه  ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها   ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
ولاتنسون صغيري من الدعوات احبائي
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
لقد تجاوزتم الخطوط الحمراء

جمعة مباركة للجميع وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال
اتسأل هل احد من الجماهير المريخية  راضي عن مـاتقدمة صحيفة الزاوية من طرح اعلامي في الاونه الاخيره ؟؟؟؟؟
من نقل الخبر في المقام الاول وهذه مهمتها الاساسيه أو خط سير الصحيفة  وأسلوبها في التعامل مع اداري المريخ او قضايا النادي  !!!!!
فأنا ابصم بالعشره آن السواد الاعظم من الجماهير  يرى ان هذه الصحيفه ابحرت عكس التيار في الفترة الاخيرة وان الاثارة وشق الصف هو العنوان الابرز لخط سير هذه الصحيفه وضرب المريخ الكيان في معظم الاحيان!!!!
أذن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه لماذا تختار هذه الصحيفه بعض الاخبار لزرع صراعاتها  واثارتها  في اوقات حرجه ونحن في فترة سابقة شاهدنا تلك الحرب الشعواء علي نائب الرئيس عبد الصمد محمد عثمان لتاتي الطامه امس بخبر (عااااااجل الشرطة امام منزل الوالي بامر قبض)
عجباً آنــــآ ارى ان الخلل ليس في الصحيفة فقط
ايضاً نحن مسؤلين  لاننا اعطيناها مساحة ونساهم في شراء نسخها للان ومعظم حصرياتها يطلع ( فشنك ) وخبر عوده غارزيتو للديار الحمراء كان هو احد عناوين تلك الصحيفه يوم ما؟؟؟؟؟؟
فالصحافه  قائمه اصلاً من اجل الجمهور والكيان وليس من اجل مصالحها الشخصية لان الصحيفة تعتبر حمراء الميول لكن خط سيرها اصبح عكس خطنا نحن الجمهور
و في معظم الاوقات نشاهد سقوط متكرر لتلك الصحيفة ،،
ساكرر البحث والاسئله ماذا تريد صحيفة الزاوية من كيان المريخ!!
لكن ساسرد بعض النقاط والاسئله عنها
اولا: لماذا لاتستطيع تلك الصحيفة ايصال المعلومه والخبر  للجمهور بالصوره المطلوبه على وجهها الصحيح
اي بمعنى ان الصحيفة  فكذا مره معلوماتها واخبارها تشاهدها انها فيها نوع من التشفي  والتعامل( الغير مريخي)
واذا الجمهور اراد تفصيل الاخبار يجد ان الصحيفه معظم اخبارها ليست جديرة بالقراءه او المطالعة والمتابعة
ثانياً : اسلوبها الردئ وتعاملها السئ مع القضايا المريخية
والصحيفه  ابعد مـ تكون عن المجتمع المريخي
فألصحيفه مهما كتبت وسارت في طريق بعيد عن المجتمع المريخي يظهر لينا بصوره واضحة
فالجمهور اليوم   وصل الى مرحله من النضج وقراءة ماخلف السطور ،،،،،
ثالثاً : والاخطر تجاوز الصحيفة لكتاباتها في المجتمع المريخي وهدم كل شي جميل
والسؤال الابرز  لماذا لانسمع لهذه الصحيفة  صوتا في الدعم المادي للمريخ الكيااااان؟؟؟؟
ولماذا لا تقدم  اي من المساعده لفريق المريخ اوحتى المساهمة في تقديم خدمة تليق بالمشجع والمتفرج،،،،
فهذاالشخص المسؤول عن صحيفة الزاوية   لابد من انهاء التعاقد معه فوراً  قبل ان يحصل شي لايحمد  عقباه وحتى لاتفقد الصحيفة ثقة الجمهور وروادها في المجتمع المريخي عامة
ليكون عبره لغيره
لان اسلوب المسؤل عن الصحيفة اصبح  في اغلب الاوقات يشخصن قضايه مع البعض فيسخر الصحيفة للنيل من هؤلاء الذين يمثلون الكيان ….. تجاوزات الصحيفة  فاقت عن الحد المعقول
لذلك يجب علينا نحن كجمهور نقول كلمتنا ومقاطعة تلك الصحيفة في البيع والشراء حتى تعود لرشدها ،،،،،،
لا اتجنى علي تلك الصحيفة  لكن الواقع معروف ومعلوم للجميع واصغر مشجع يستشعر ذلك في عناوين تلك الصحيفة
لذلك ساقول لهم
انتم تمثلون المجتمع المريخي وامه المريخ
صحيفة الزاوية اصبحت عبئ كبيرعلي المجتمع المريخي ……
عودوا الي خط سيركم الاول والا ستفقدون كل يوم مشجع مريخي بسبب رعونتكم وتناولكم للقضايا
المريخية
بشي من الخلافات الشخصية او شخصنة الامور…..
ورسالة للاخ سامر العمرابي لاتلعبون علينا بعناوين تسئ للكيان  المريخي
خط سير صحيفتكم اصبح معروف للجميع
وعنوان العاجل الامس بخصوص شيك طارق المعتصم وامر قبض الوالي
لعمري انها سقطة لصحيفتكم
وقبلها الكثير من العناوين بالخط  العريض لاتخدم قضايا المريخ
واصبحتم تبحثون عن الاخفاقات حتى تكون هي العنوان الرئيسي لصحيفتكم ،،،،،
—————————-
ام الجزء الاساسي للقضية او محورالموضوع بخصوص بلاغ طارق المعتصم
فالضغط ياسيد طارق علي الادارة بخصوص مبلغ لايتجاوز ال١٥٠ مليون
قد تخصم من رصيدك
وقد يمسح  كل ماقدمته للفئات السنية
اين كانت مريخية طارق المعتصم لحظه
استخراج امر القبض،،،،
لماذا في هذا التوقيت؟؟؟؟
ولماذا التبرير في تسجيل صوتي الي الامة المريخية
لماذا تخطئ لتبرر ياسيد طارق؟؟؟؟
بس للعلم والمعلومية
ان جمال الوالي ليس بالشخص الساهل
وجود جمال في رئاسة النادي  شيك ضمان لكل مايخص ويهم المريخ،،،،،
لذلك لاتفتكربضغطك حللت مشاكل المريخ
قد تكون حللت مشكلتك لحظتها
لكن خصمت من رصيدك عند القاعدة الجماهيرية،،،،
وامر القبض في المجتمع المريخي لايشبهنا ياهؤلاء
ولقد اصبح وصمة عار في جبين كل المريخاب……
عود الي رشدك ياسيد طارق
من باب اولى الجلوس مع الوالي لحل
مشاكلك المالية بدل التشهير…….
لذلك عزرك في التسجيل الصوتي اقبح من الذنب الذي ارتكب
من يبحث عن الحلول قبل القضا فالباب مفتوح
وفي نفس التسجيل ذكرت ان الوالي ليس لديه علم !!!
طيب لماذا لم تسعى للوالي ؟؟؟؟
—————————-
تم قفل موسم الرياضة في السودان امس بالضبة والمفتاح
وبعديها تنطلق تنقلات اللاعبين
لكن هل كل اللجان في الاتحاد انهت كل القضايا ام توجد قضايا حبيسة الادراج
الايام القادمة حمى التسجيلات تكون هي الشغل الشاغل لكل القاعدة الجماهيرية المريخية ،،،،،،
والكل يترقب مفاجاءت الوالي
وباذن الله تسجيلاتنا ستكون نوعية
لان الوالي معروف عنه الصدق في الحديث والتعامل بهدؤ ،،،
نفس الايام من العام السابق كان العناون الابرز للمريخاب هو غارزيتو مدربي
وغدا سنعود لاجتماع لجنه التسيير السابقة مع غارزيتو وسبب الخلاف مع غارزيتو ،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه  ارائي واراء التغريدة اقبل منها   ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت
ليس بالضرورة ان تقتنع بكل مايكتب
ولا اطلب منك الاتفاق علي حروف التغريدة
اسطر التغريدة ونسة وحكاوي بصوت مسموع تنقل نبضي ونبض المدرجات عشان نشوف مريخ جميل وملك بطولات
ولنا لقاء في تغريدة اخرى باذن الله
ولاتنسون صغيري من الدعوات احبائي
•••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
الى متي تستمر عمليات القبض على رؤساء الاندية

فلت رئيس نادي المريخ امس من امر قبض في مواجهة النادي بشيك 150 الف جنيه من السيد طارق المعتصم ولولا رقي محامي طارق لحدثت كارثة
بغض النظر عن احقية السيد طارق المعتصم وانه طالب بحقوقه لكن الطريقة التي يتم بها اقتياد رؤساء المريخ مثل المجرمين غير مقبولة على الاطلاق .
ما حدث لونسي وجمال الوالي و عصام الحاج قد يجبر الرياضيين على ترك العمل الرياضي ولابد من ايجاد قانون يحمي القادمين لخدمة الرياضة من اوامر القبض
الوالي لم يجلس ولا دقيقة في مخافر الشرطة كما حدث لرؤساء الهلال و المريخ الذين سبقوه و لكن الامر ايضا مزعج و غير مقبول
تكررت اوامر القبض على مسئولي الاندية و الاتحادات و المؤسسات الرياضية و في اعتقادي ان هناك حالات لا تستحق مثل اموال الاقطاب و الا لماذا دفعوها ثم طالبوا بها مديونيات
اخيرا
تابعت جزءا كبيرا من مباراة الهلالين و كانت مثيرة وقوية من الجانبين خاصة هلال الابيض هذا الفريق الخطير
وفي اعتقادي ان هذا الفريق يستحق التمثيل في كبري البطولات و ليس الكونفدرالية لانه يضم لاعبين اصحاب قدرات مهولة وتكوين جسماني عالي يستطيعون تشريف السوادن في المحافل الافريقية
هلال الابيض اكثر ما ميزه قوة الشخصية وهذا ما افتقدته القمة السودانية و ها يعني ان القمة ستعاني كثيرا لانها تعتمد على لاعبين كبار في السن وشيوخ وكهول و سيجدون صعوبة في ابطال افريقيا عكس هلال الابيض و الاهلي شندي
التسجيلات اقتربت و على القمة ان تدخل بقوة من اجل تدعيم صفوفها بلاعبين مميزين
من اشراقات الهلال اللاعب مهند الريدة و الذي قدم مباراة رفيعة المستوي في الشوط الاول و كان قد احرز هدفا انتهي عليه الشوط الاول اكد ان الشباب هم مستقبل الرياضة ولولا فوزي المرضي لشطب اللاعب مهند الذي عاد من بعيد
اخيرا جدا
نخشي على المريخ من تسجيلات الكوامر فالمريخ اعتاد على تسجيل العجزة و المسنيين
اصحاب الاعمار الكبيرة لا يجدي نفعا ولن يقدم المريخ
ان كان المريخ لا يحرز بطولة الدوري فلماذا الاصرار على تسجيل لاعبين كبار في السن و باموال كبيرة
الصاقعة رغم خلافاته مع الوالي و النهضة الا انه لم يقم بالقبض على الوالي او اي رئيس ويكفي ان للصاقعة مليارات بطرف المريخ
كبير يا صاقعة

تعليقات

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر 
زاكي الدين الصادق 
عنكبة والجزولي يكشفان سؤ البيئة في القمة..

*قبل موسمين من الأن كان الثنائي محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبة وصلاح الجزولي في أوج التألق مع الخرطوم الوطني ومع المنتخب الذي تفتقت فيه حقيقة الإمكانات التهديفية للجزولي وعنكبة كذلك كان في حالة من الألق، لكن بدخول الثنائي لكشوفات مريخ هلال خبا البريق وتحول التميز للتلاشي حتى بات معدوم وأعتقد ان هذا الأمر يعكس لنا واحد من أمريين إما ان عنكبة والجزولي لا يملكان اي مؤهلات فنية وهذا قطعاً غير وارد لان من يتألق ويبدع بأقمصة أندية أخرى وبقميص المنتخب بلا شك يملك من المؤهلات الكثير والدليل ان المؤهلات تلك منحت هذا الثنائي الإنتقال ï»·كبر ناديين هما المريخ والهلال.
*الثنائي فقد الكثير من بريقه وتلاشت عنه الأضواء إلا لماما وأعتقد ان صلاح الجزولي تحديداً فقد أكثر من رصيفه الآخر الذي إتيحت له فرصة ان يبتعد عن عوالم المريخ وبمجرد إبتعاده تمكن من إدارة الرؤوس بعد ان تربع على عرش هدافي بطولة الدوري في الموسم الماضي بقميص هلال الأبيض.
*الحديث عن تجربة عنكبة والجزولي يجعلنا ننظر بوضوح لحقيقة البيئة الموجودة في محيط الناديان اللذان يملكان بيئة لا تساعد على التألق خاصة ان التألق والإبداع يحتاج لبيئة وأجواء غير تلك القائمة على تحديات العاطفة وما يتخلل ذلك من تناول بعيد تماماً عن النظرة الفنية التي يجيرها كثيرون بأراء إنطباعية تمثل حجة لتقيم ولتغليف مسيرة اي لاعب يدخل لعوالم الناديان من باب النجومية الكبير ليجد كثر فيما بعد أنفسهم خارج هذه العوالم من بابها الخلفي المنزوعة عنه الأضواء.
*تجربة عنكبة في المريخ وتجربة الجزولي في الهلال يعزي كثيرون فشلها للثنائي الذي فشل في أثبات أحقيته بالإستمرار لكني أعزيها لسؤ بيئة مريخ هلال التي يصعب ان تكون مهيئة بالشكل الذي يساعد اي نجم على إبراز كل ما لديه من إمكانات فالدخول لعوالم القمة وما يصاحبه من ضغوطات هائلة وما يصاحبه من تقلبات كثيرة في الأمزجة الإدارية والفنية سيظل عائق في طريق تجارب كثيرة لتكتمل قبل ان تتعرض لموت سريري بالغياب وقلة المشاركة وفي الأخير عدم التجديد والذهاب دون ترك بصمة عدا تلك البصمة التي تشير للفشل.
وهج اخير
*الثنائي رغم انه على ابواب الخروج خاصة عنكبة لكن في إعتقادي ان البيئة المنتجة في مريخ هلال هي من أوصلت نجوم تألقت ولديها القابلية لتتألق متى ما خرجت من حيز القمة.
الجزولي في إعتقادي كان خياره بالذهاب للهلال منذ البداية خاطئ ورغم ان البيئة المنتجة تتشابه لحد ما في الناديان لكن كان المريخ بيئته أكثر ملائمة ليحقق اللاعب النجاح المأمول خاصة انه وقتها أفتقد المريخ للمهاجم الوطني وقد كان وقتها هو أكثر خيار سيكتب له النجاح لكنه فضل ان يختصر مشوار التألق ذلك بذهابه للهلال الذي سرعان ما تحول فيه للاعب بديل وعندما يشارك تاتيه صافرات الإستهجان من كل الجوانب وهذا الحديث نقيض لتجربة عنكبة الذي وجد بدوره فرص المشاركة وحقق نجاح نسبي قطعاً ليس بالقدر المأمول أو الذي يمنح صاحبه الأحقية في البقاء لسنوات قادمة.
*الحديث عن إتفاق الهلال مع عنكبة لضمه في التسجيلات القادمة يجب ان يجعل الإدارة المريخية تسعى لضم الجزولي الذي لا أجزم بتألقه لكنه حتماً سيتمكن من إستعادة الكثير من أراضيه مع الفرقة المريخية التي سيجد معها فرصة المشاركة كما وجد عنكبة.
*رغم تشابه بيئة الناديان لكن إختلاف المكان قد يكون المعادلة الغائبة والتي من خلالها يمكن ان يعود الثنائي من بعيد بعد ان لفظته الأن ذات العوالم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* أودينيزي يواصل صحوته ويقهر باليرمو في الدّوري الايطالي
* وكيل الكولومبي كارلوس باكا يلمح لإمكانية رحيله عن ميلان
* نيفيل يطالب مورينيو ببيع بوجبا ورفاقه
* مدرب نابولي يقاطع وسائل الإعلام بسبب هيجواين
* جيانجشو يفسد فرحة فريق سكولاري بلقب الدوري الصيني
* إسبانيا تفتح الباب أمام عودة ديفيد فيا للمنتخب
* كيلليني: هيجواين يدخر أهدافه لمواجهة نابولي
* رئيس رابطة الليجا يرد على تهديدات برشلونة: فليذهبوا للمحكمة
* رسمياًً : برشلونة يعلن الحرب على رئيس رابطة الليجا
* اللجنة للحكام في الدوري الإسباني : هدف ميسي أمام فالنسيا لم يكن تسللً
* نابولي يفقد راؤول ألبيول أمام يوفنتوس 
* الاتحاد الإنجليزي يدين الأسكتلندي ديفيد مويس مدرب سندرلاند بـ"سوء السلوك"
* بداية استثنائية لأتلتيكو مدريد منذ نصف قرن
* تقارير: أوزيل عقد محادثات سرية مع فنربخشة التركي
* إيريك لاميلا يطالب توتنهام بتمديد تعاقده
* كيربر: الآن.. أنا واحدة من البطلات الكبيرات
* أرسنال يفقد خدمات لوكاس بيريز 6 أسابيع
* برشلونة يستعيد قوته الضاربة.. وماثيو يزيد متاعب إنريكي
* الهلال والاتحاد.. كلاسيكو سعودي غير هذا الموسم
* الوصل يتخطى الشارقة ويصعد لوصافة الدوري الإماراتي
* الجزيرة يفترس بني ياس بخماسية ويتصدر الدوري الإماراتي
* الاتحاد يحسم ديربي ليبيا بثنائية في الأهلي طرابلس
* سموحة يفرض التعادل على الزمالك .. وإنبي يسحق المصري البورسعيدي في الدوري

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري الإسباني - الأسبوع 10 :

* ليغانيس (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 3

..................................

â—„ الدوري الألماني - الأسبوع 10 :

* مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة: 21:30 .. القناة: beIN HD 5

...................................

â—„ الدوري الفرنسي - الأسبوع 10 :

* ليل (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN HD 6

.................................

â—„ الدوري السعودي - الأسبوع 6 :

* القادسية (-- : --) التعاون الساعة: 17:40 .. القناة: MBC Sport 1

* الرائد (-- : --) الإتفاق الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: MBC Sport 1

* الهلال (-- : --) الاتحاد الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: MBC Sport 1

..................................

â—„ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 6 :

* دبا الفجيرة (-- : --) العين الساعة: 15:55 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

* الوحدة (-- : --) النصر الساعة: 16:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

* الشباب (-- : --) الأهلي الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 1

* حتا (-- : --) الإمارات الساعة: 19:00 .. القناة: ابوظبي الرياضية 2

.................................

â—„ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 6 :

* الجيش (-- : --) أم صلال الساعة: 17:20 .. القناة: الكأس

* لخويا (-- : --) العربي الساعة: 19:30 .. القناة: الكأس

=========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ كأس السودان - النهائي :

* الهلال (2 : 1) هلال الأبيض

................................

â—„ الدوري الايطالي - الأسبوع 10 :

* باليرمو (1 : 3) أودينيزي

..................................

â—„ الدوري الاماراتي - الأسبوع 6 :

* الظفرة (2 : 1) إتحاد كلباء
* الوصل (2 : 0) الشارقة
* الجزيرة (5 : 0) بني ياس

..................................

â—„ الدوري القطري - الأسبوع 6 :

* السيلية (1 : 2) الشحانية
* الأهلي (1 : 3) الخور

.................................

الدوري المصري - الأسبوع 6 :

* الاسماعيلي (1 : 2) مصر المقاصة 

* المصري (1 : 3) انبي

* الزمالك (0 : 0) سموحة

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
أحلامكم جزء من ماضيينا باستاد مدني

    انطبقت بالامس بمعلب استاد مدنى حقيقة عبارة احلامكم جزء من ماضيينا .
    كل هذه الهستييريا والهياج والصراخ بالفوز بكاس السودان الذى ناله الاحمر اخر مره سوبر هاتريك .
    كلما حاولوا الاقتراب من انجازات المريخ يدركون ان البون شاسع ويحتاجون لمئات من السنوات الضوئيه للحاق به .
    ولكن هيهات لا ازرق ولا تبلدى بقادرين على ان يلحقوا اثره .
    محرومين من كاس السودان 4 سنوات بامر السيد المريخ ..ليكم حق تعملوا حفله .
    المريخ اولا ثم تاتى البقية .
    الزعيم علاقته مع البطولات ازليا ..حضوره المتواصل هو القاعده وغيابه هو الاستثناء .
    صدى ثان
    ذكرت معظم الصحف الزرقاء بالامس بان محمد عبداللطيف هارون عضو مجلس الهلال العاصمى والرئيس المناوب للقطاع الرياضى ذكر فى الاجتماع التقليدى لمباراة الامس بمطالبتهم بتحكيم عادل ونزيه وانهم عانوا من التحكيم خلال الجولة الماضييه .
    وتدخل سكرتير مدنى ورد على مطالبات هارون بالحديث عن ظلم فادح تعرض له الاهلى مدنى امام الهلال العاصمى خلال المباراة التى جرت فى الدورى الممتاز .الامر الذى اغضب وفد الهلال الحاضر فى لالاجتماع التقليدى .
    لا ارى اى غضب لوفد الهلال ما لم يكن ما ذكره سكرتير اتحاد مدنى صحيحا .
    من ينكر الاستهداف الواضح والصريح الذى مارسه الحكم السمؤال ضد فريق الاهلى مدنى باحتساب ضربة جزاء فى الوقت القاتل فى تلك المباراة مع تجاهل واضح لركلة جزاء للاهلى ..وباستاد مدنى .
    ولاول مره نشاهد لاعبو الاهلى يخرجون عن طورهم وبرفضون تكمله المباراة بسبب الظلم الفادح عليهم .
    الحقيقة دائما مره ..ودائما الاهله لا يتقبلونها لانهم المستفيدون منها .
    اخر الاصداء
    كعادته وضع جمال الوالى النقاط على الحروف فى حواره الاخير مع الرياضييه .
    القم حجرا كا الذين تطاولوا بانه اعلن افلاسه .
    بدا الحرب الحقيقية وانتزع السمانى انتزاعا دلاله على قوته .
    اجمل عباراة ذكرها جمال الوالى ..الرد على شائعة المعاناة الماليه بالافعال لا بالاقوال .
    هكذا هم الرجال الاقوياء ناس الحاره .
    اضم صوتىالى الزميل مامون ابو شيبه بعدم الاستغناء عن اللاعب واكراه والاستمرار فى الكشف والتجديد له فاذا تم طلبه من احدى الفرق الاوروبيه يكون للزعيم حصة من االاموال وهو المستفيد فى الحالتين .
    ولكن ماذا اصاب اللاعب كوفى الذى كان احد الكروت الرابحه فى عهد غارزيتو ومرحلة الوصول للمربع الذهبى فى البطولة الافريقيه ؟
    والاهم ضمان نجاح المحترفين القادمين خاصة وان لنا تجارب لا يمكن نسيانها ….غاسروكا ..شيكورا ..مهدى بن ضيف الله ..هيثم مرابط ..باسيرو بامبا ..مالك اسحق …جان بول وكارويرى واندشيمى واخيرا كريم الحسن الفشل يمشى على قدمين .
    التسجيلات الحاليه تحدد بصورة قاطعه ملامح الزعيم للعام القادم .
    كونوا على قدر التحدى يا مجلس ادارة نادى المريخ .
    وضعوا المصلحة العامه للكيان فى المقدمة تصلوا الى مرادكم باذن الله .
    ختاما ياتى الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل فى القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيتو
سامر العمرابي
22 لاعب فقط

حسم مدرب المريخ فاروق جبرة الجدل الدائر في أوساط المريخاب حول ملف الشطب واللاعبين الذين يستحقون مغادرة الكشوفات في فترة الانتقالات المقبلة وذلك عبر حديثه لإذاعة هوى السودان.
جبرة أكد أن هناك عدد من اللاعبين أقل قامة من المريخ وأنهم تسببوا في تراجع مستوى الفريق في الفترة الماضية بشكل واضح وأردف حديثه بعدم المجاملة في التسجيلات القادمة.
قدم مدرب المريخ تقريره الفني على الهواء ولكن دون الإشارة إلى اسماء بعينها.. وبرغم الاختلاف حول التصريح وتوقيته إلا أن صراحة فاروق جبرة تستحق الإشادة.
صمت جبرة وعمل باجتهاد في فترة توليه المسؤولية الفنية وحاول أن يتغلب على قلة العناصر وضعف البعض الآخر والآن جاء الوقت ليتحدث عن الحقيقة بلا مساحيق.
يتفق معظم أنصار المريخ على ان كشف الفريق يضم لاعبين غير مفيدين إطلاقا وكذلك هنالك لاعبين خاملين وآخرين يفتقدون الطموح وبالتالي ليس هناك خيار سوى الشطب.
المشكلة الوحيدة تتمثل في عدم توفر خيارات مناسبة وتكاد الساحة تخلو من المواهب ونوعية اللاعبين الذين يملكون القدرات المطلوبة للعب في المريخ.
الدليل أن هناك خلاف فني كبير حول بعض الأسماء التي تم ترشيحها كما أن نجم التسجيلات حتى الآن لاعب واحد فقط تتصارع عليه القمة هو السماني لاعب هلال الأبيض.
شخصيا اقترح الاعتماد فقط على عدد معقول من اللاعبين في كشف الفريق في حدود 22 لاعبا فقط بينهم ثلاثة حراس وإتاحة الفرصة للمبرزين في صفوف الرديف والشباب عند الحوجة.
هذا الخيار يوفر المال والجهد اداريا وكذلك التركيز فنيا بالنسبة للمدرب وسبق لعدد كبير من المدربين الأجانب الذين تعاقبوا على النادي طرح هذه الرؤية وعلى رأسهم غارزيتو وريكاردو.
جربوا هذه الوصفة وانتظروا النتائج منتصف الموسم القادم وبعده الحكم النهائي.

لا لشطب عنكبة
2
مع اقتراب موسم التسجيلات بدأت الأوساط تتناقل إرهاصات الشطب والتسجيل كالعادة ولمع اسم المهاجم عنكبة كمرشح للاستغناء عنه.
بالتأكيد عنكبة ليس أسوأ الموجودين في كشف اللاعبين ولا في المهاجمين تحديدا وهو لاعب صغير السن نوعا ما وصاحب بنية جسمانية مثالية ويتميز بالسرعة والقوة .
هذه المواصفات لاتتوفر في معظم اللاعبين.. نعم هناك لاعبين مهاريين ولديهم حساسية عالية مع الشباك وعنكبة ليس منهم ولكن الحوجة الفنية تتطلب وجود لاعبين بمواصفات مختلفة في الهجوم بالذات.
باستثناء بكري المدينة ليس هناك لاعب يتميز بالسرعة والقوة ولذلك يجب أن يكون عنكبة بجانبه مع إضافة لاعبين هدافين لتكتمل منظومة المهاجمين.
قدم اللاعب مباريات جيدة مع المريخ ونافس على لقب الهداف مع هلال الأبيض وتألق معه بشكل لافت دفع المريخ إلى إعادته قبل اكتمال فترة الإعارة وبذلك يستحق منحه فرصة جديدة.
لاعب مثل عنكبة يحتاجه المريخ بشدة في المباريات الأفريقية خارج الأرض وفي مباريات الولايات والتي تتطلب اللعب السريع والضاغط وشغل مدافعي الخصوم.
نأمل أن تضع اللجنة الفنية للتسجيلات هذه الأمور في حساباتها عند وضع مقارنة بين المهاجمين الموجودين والقادمين الجدد والأخذ في الاعتبار صعوبة معيار الجودة كما كتبنا أعلاه.

بيان بالعمل
3

تحدث رئيس المريخ جمال الوالي للإذاعة الرياضية أمس بلغة واثقة عن الأوضاع الراهنة في ناديه وكشف ملامح الموسم القادم بهدؤ وتفاؤل معهودان فيه.
في أحلك الظروف نجد جمال الوالي متفائل بأن القادم أفضل ويتقبل الانفعالات بصدر رحب ويرد على كل التساؤلات بنظرة مختلفة وقلت له قبل يومين ليك قدرة احتمال عالية.
لم يهاتر ولم يتحدى ولم ينجرف ولم يتأثر بسيل الإساءات التي يتعرض لها هذه الأيام واختار أن يأتي رده بيانا بالعمل خاصة في ملف التسجيلات.
قدم الوالي تقريرا ضافيا لمجلسه عن ترتيبات الإعداد والتسجيلات وصفقات الأجانب ومفاوضات اللاعبين المحليين وفي أقل من ساعات حسم أمر اللاعب السماني الذي تباهى به الإعلام الأزرق.
أنهى إجراءات معسكر المريخ في انطاليا مبكرا وقبله اكمل التعاقد مع المدرب الألماني أنتوني هاي وبينهما تنسيق كبير في ملف الأجانب وبالأمس علمنا أنه بصدد شراء عمارة تحوي 19 شقة بشارع الإنقاذ لتكون مقرا لإقامة لاعبي المريخ.
أخطر حديث يستفز جمال الوالي عن المال .. وتجربة بكري المدينة خير دليل.. والأجمل أن من يتعرضون إليه يحاربونه بهذا السلاح الذي يرتد إليهم دوما بشكل قاتل وبالمقابل يسعد أنصار الأحمر.

ختام وسلام
كأس هارون مضمون !!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
التسجيلات واحتواء الخلافات !

لليوم الثانى على التوالي ابرزت الصحف المريخية تفاصيل الصفقات التى يستعد المريخ لعقدها فى الساحة المحلية من اجل اعاد بناء الفريق على اسس جديدة فى الموسم القادم ,, وهذا يؤكد ان المريخ قد تجاوز بالفعل صدمة الهزيمة امام هلال الابيض وماساة الخروج خالي الوفاض فى الموسم الحالي .

الاخ جمال الوالي واكثر من مسؤول فى مجلس الادارة اكدوا بان التسجيلات ستخضع للرؤية الفنية وحسب مايحتاجه الفريق وهو ايضا مااشار اليه الكابتن فاروق جبره والذى قدم روشتة واضحة لكيفية معالجة كافة الاخطاء التى اثرت سلبا على مسيرة الفريق واضعفت من ادائه ونتائجه فى الموسم الحالي حتى فشل فى الاحتفاظ بلقب الدورى الممتاز وخرج من نصف نهائى الكاس ,, وقد اعجبني فى حديث جبره صراحته فى توجيه سهام النقد مباشرة لمجلس الادارة ولاعضاء اللجان الفنية التى تم تشكيلها فى الموسم السابق وكانت وراء كل هذه الكوارث التى تعرض لها المريخ فى موسمه الحالي خاصة ضعف الاعداد وماترتب عليه من اصابات استنزفت طاقات اللاعبين وحرمت الفريق من ابرز عناصره الاساسية التى كان يحتاجها مع انطلاقة الدوري الممتاز !

نريد من الكابتن فاروق ان يبقي على صراحته ووضوحه طالما انه سيكون ضمن اعضاء اللجنة الفنية التى ستشرف على عملية الاحلال والابدال حتى نضمن سلامة الاستغناء عن العناصر الخاملة والضعيفة اولا وتنظيف الكشف الاحمر منها بدلا من ان تبقي موسما اخر على حساب اسماء تستحق ان تدخل التشكيلة الاساسية ,, ونثق فى ان الكابتن جبره الذى اشرف علي الفريق طوال الفترة الماضية قد بات الان اكثر دراية وعلما بالذين يستحقون ان يمنحهم المريخ تاشيرة خروج دون عودة امثال عمر بخيت وعنكبه ومصعب عمر وعطرون وعبده جابر والمعز محجوب وراجي عبد العاطي وعلاء الدين يوسف ,, فقد اخذوا فرصتهم ونالوا من الطيبات المادية والمعنوية مايكفي ! ولاسبيل لبقائهم يوما واحدا بعد ختام الموسم الحالي !

المريخ يحتاج الى عناصر شابة واكثر قدرة على العطاء بروح قتالية ومسؤولية كبيرة داخل الملعب واذا كان المريخ قد رصد بالفعل من هذه ( العينة ) فى صفوف الاندية الاخرى فمن الافضل ان يتم التقييم الفنى لها بعيون ( خبيرة ) ورؤية ثاقبة لغربلة الصالح من الطالح حسب حاجة الفريق لسد النقص فى مراكزه المختلفة ,, لاندرى طبعا حتى الان من هم اعضاء اللجنة الفنية التى يتم الترويج لها بانها ستشرف على اكمال الصفقات المطروحة الان فى الصحافة المريخية ولكن بغض النظر عن هوية الاعضاء ومدى خبرتهم فى عمليات الاحلال والابدال ,, فان وجود الكابتن فاروق جبره فى اللجنة الفنية من اجل الاستنارة برأيه والعمل بوجهة نظره امر مهم جدا لمصلحة المريخ حتى يتحمل مساعد المدرب الالماني المسؤولية كاملة فى التسجيلات ومن ثم الاعداد والتحضير للموسم الجديد دون اعذار او مبررات واهية .

بالتاكيد ان ملف التسجيلات هو على رأس الاولويات التى يفترض ان يركز عليها مجلس الادارة برئاسة جمال الوالي من اجل اعادة بناء الفريق وتجهيزه للموسم القادم ,,ولكن فى المقابل نرى بان السيد جمال الوالي شخصيا مطالب بتحمل مسؤولياته المباشرة فى اعادة ترتيب مجلسه من جديد وتشكيل قطاعاته المختلفة بناء على تجربة الموسم الحالي وماقدمته هذه القطاعات وفى مقدمتها القطاع الرياضى الذى لايحتاج ان نتحدث عن حجم الخلافات التى اثرت سلبا على عمله فى الفترة السابقة وحلقات التصادم التى برزت على سطح الاحداث بين رئيسه عبد الصمد محمد عثمان وزملائه فى القطاع الرياضى وكذلك فى مجلس الادارة عامة ,, ليس من المصلحة ان يدخل المريخ الموسم الجديد فى ظل الخلافات المذكورة لابد للسيد رئيس النادى ان يضع حدا لها مع اعادة منصب مدير الكره بصفة رسمية دون تغبيش ,, فالتسجيلات وحدها لن تعيد المريخ الى الواجهة اذا لم يتم اصلاح البيت من الداخل بلغة الصراحة والوضوح .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هذا رايي
بدرالدين الفاتح
للوالى لا لغيره !!

* لايختلف اثنان ان نادى المريخ ناد فقير جداً.. وان موارده لاتغطى (1%)من منصرفاته.. وان تاريخه لايتناسب مع عمره الطويل ولا القوة الجماهيريه التى تدعمه.. ونشهد الله ان غالبية رؤوساء المريخ حاولوا احداث تحول ووضع بصمة ( كل حسب امكانياته) وقدراته وحسب الوضع الاقتصادى للبلاد.
* قدم جميع رؤوساء المريخ ولم يستبقوا شيئاً.. لكن ماقدمه الوالى ومابذله من جهد خارق لم يبذله جميع رؤوساء المريخ .. وقد لاتكون نتائجه موازية للجهد الكبير الذى بذله.. وقد لاترضى طموحاته لكن هى النهاية الرجل قدم كل شئ ولم يضن او يبخل على النادى وفى النهاية التوفيق من عنده الله.
* لكن مع ذلك فان نتائج الوالى الفنية تعتبر الافضل.. والافضلية لاتعنى إلغاء الاخفاقات ولاتعنى ان عهده لم تكن به اخطاء فهو فى النهاية بشر يخطئ ويصيب.
* واخطاء جمال مهما كانت لاتقلل من ايجابياته واعماله الكبيرة .. ولاتقلل من انجازاته الضخمه .. ولا تلغي الطفرة الكبيرة التى احدثها فى المريخ .
* واخطاءه مهما كان حجمها لا تلغى اجتهاداته فى تسويق اسم المريخ وجعله ماركة عالميه .
* والاخفاق عموما مهما كان لايجوز الحكم به الا بقرائن لاتقبل النقد وهذا فى تقديرى يحتاج الى تصنيف وتصفيف لمعرفة اسبابه ومقارنتها مع الجهد الذى بذله .
* وكلمة اخفاق ارتبطت بالممتاز.. فهذه البطولة استعصت على الوالى وستزيد استعصاء لانها ى بطولة موجهه مليئة بالمساوئ والمؤامرات وتلعب خارج الملعب .
* اما كاس السودان فقد احتكره المريخ وهو فى تقديرى اعظم من الدورى لانه يحسم بالمواجهات المباشرة .
* اما مسيرته فى دورى الابطال فتعتبر الاميز بين كل رؤساء المريخ ..ومسيرته فى البطولات الاقليميه هى الافضل فقد ختمها بسيكافا.
* انجازات الوالى ضخمه وغير قابله للحصر او الكسر او المغالطة.. ولاتجوز المغالطة(لانها ثابته ).. كما لايجوز له وضع المريخ فى فوهة البركان وجره للنيران ارضاء لرجل لايعرف غير الخلافات والازمات .
* نعترف ان الموسم الحالى هو اسوأ مواسم الوالى فى المريخ.. ففيه خرجنا صفر اليدين على جميع المستويات والبطولات.. واعتقد ان تاريخ التعيين لعب دورا كبيرا وساعد فى افشال مهمته لانه وجد نفسة امام وضع غير قابل للاصلاح وعليه ان يستمر فيه حتى نهاية الموسم .
* فقد الوالى خاصية الاصلاح والتدعيم ولم تتح له الفرصة لتنفيذ افكارة وتقديم اطروحاته .
* لكن مع ذلك تضاعف حجم السوء والضعف لان اختياراته للمجلس لم تكن جيده واعتماده على صمدو فى القطاع الرياضى كان قرارا انتحاريا .
* اخطاءالموسم الحالى كبيرة جداً.. وتحتاج الى دراسه متانيه ووقبلها الى مراجعة شاملة للمجلس الحالى واسقاط العناصر السالبه التى بداخله.
* واكبراخطاء الوالى فى اللجنة الحاليه اعتماده على رئيس قطاع رياضى لا يعرف معنى الاستقرار ويعشق الخلافات .
* واخطاءه فى مسايرته للمجلس باسقاط جابسون وتراورى ومعاقبة بكرى المدينه.. واعتقد ان الثلاثى هذا لو استمر وشارك مع الفريق فى الممتاز (كانت ستتغير نتائج المريخ وترتيبه فى الدورى) .
* لكن ورغم كل هذه ا الاخطاء وضعت الجماهير يدها فى يده وبايعته لاصلاح حال الفريق والمجلس .
* وثقة الجماهير فى الوالى يجب ان تدفعه لاحداث ثورة كبيرة فى الفريق والمجلس..؟
* وثقة الجماهير تعطى الوالى ضوءا اخضرا لاستئصال الخلايا الخامله فى الفريق ومجلس الادارة .
* وثقة الجماهير يجب ان تحفزة لتسجيل عناصر ممتازة نستطيع بها مقارعة ابطال اقريقيا .
* وثقة الجماهير يجب ان يستثمرها فى إعادة حساباته الفنية .
* جماهير المريخ انقسمت حول كلتشى والمصرى وباسكال وانقسامها طبيعى ويجب ان يضع له اعتبار.
* عودة هؤلاء لا شك انها ترتق بعض الفتوق لكنها تثقب جسد المريخ وترهقه بالصراعان والخلافات.
* الانقسام الحاد حول ن المجنسين يجب ان تقابله خطوة موازيه له ( باستقدام) محترفين على مستوى يصنعون الفارق .
* اذا اراد الوالى اصلاحا كاملا عليه ان يسمع نداءالجماهير فهى لاتبحث عن غرض وتهمها مصلحة الفريق.
* الفريق الحالى سئ جدا ولايعتمد عليه والانتقال به الى دورى الابطال بدون تسجيلات نوعيه مخاطرة لا نقبلها .
* تدعيم الفريق بعناصر مميزة يحمى المريخ من فايروس الاخفاق.
* المريخ يحتاج الى اصلاح كامل بدءا بالمجلس وانتهاء بالفريق .
* الاصلاح يكون باجتثاث الخلايا الميته وابعاد هواة الخلافات.
* والاصلاح يكون بتتصفية الفريق الحالى لانه الاسوأ فى العشرية الاخيرة.
* لو سجل الوالى ميسى ونيمار وابقى على صمدو لن يجنى شيئا لان الفريق سيغرق فى بحرالازمات والخلافات .
* الفرصة امام الوالى لاعادة انتاج شخصيته وبناء الفريق والمجلس بشكل مختلف.
* الفرصة متاحة لاجراء اكبر عملية اصلاح واسقاط العناصر المؤذية والمثبطة ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﺒﺾ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﻮﺓ
ﺍﻣﻴﺮ ﻋﻮﺽ
ﺍﻹﺭﻫﺎﺏ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﺎﺏ


★ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ )ﺍﻹﺧﺘﻄﺎﻓﻴﺔ( ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ.. ﻻ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺇﻻ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺃﺟﻤﻊ.. ﻭ ﻫﻲ ﺃﻣﺮ ﺗﻔﺮﺩﻧﺎ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻟﻴﺤﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻃﻴﺎﺗﻪ ﺑﻌﺪﻧﺎ ﺍﻟﺸﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻦ ﻋﻮﺍﻟﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ.
★ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ.. ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﺤﻜﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﻫﻢ ﻭﻛﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﻦ ﻟﻸﻧﺪﻳﺔ.. ﺇﺫ ﻳﻨﺘﻤﻲ ﻛﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻷﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻼﺀ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺑﺪﻭﺭﻩ ﻧﻴﺎﺑﺔ ﻋﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻪ ﻭ ﻳﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻭﻁ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﻔﻆ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﻣﻮﻛﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻧﺴﺒﺔ ﻣﻌﻴﻨﺔ.
★ﺑﻮﺭﺻﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺗﺤﺪﺩ ﺃﺳﻌﺎﺭ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ.. ﻭﻋﻘﻮﺩﺍﺕ ﺇﺣﺘﺮﺍﻓﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ ﺗﻔﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﻓﺰ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻻ ﺗﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﺍﻝ.. ﻭ ﻣﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻏﺐ ﺇﻻ ﺇﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﻣﻮﻓﺪﻩ )ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﻓﻨﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺭﻳﺎﺿﻲ( ﻟﻠﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺷﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.
★ﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻐﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻷﻋﻢ ﻳﺼﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﻭﺽ )ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻘﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ( ﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺇﻳﺠﺎﺑﻴﺔ ﻳﺴﻬﻞ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﺇﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺃﺑﺮﺯ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺗﺘﻔﺠﺮ ﻣﻮﺍﻫﺒﻬﻢ ﻭ ﻳﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺃﺟﻤﻊ.
★ﻭ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻥ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻮﻝ ﻟﻠﺘﺮﺍﺿﻲ ﻋﺒﺮ ﻣﺆﺗﻤﺮ ﺻﺤﻔﻲ ﺧﺎﺹ.. ﺗﻮﺿﺢ ﻓﻴﻪ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ )ﺑﺸﻔﺎﻓﻴﺔ( ﺗﻨﺄﻱ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻭﻳﻼﺕ ﺳﻠﻄﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻀﺮﺍﺋﺐ ﺃﻭ ﻋﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺩﻭﻣﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﻔﺎﻓﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ.
★ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻮﻟﻨﺎ.. ﻭ ﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻊ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻭ ﻻ ﻋﻼﻗﺔ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺑﻤﺎ ﻳﺪﻭﺭ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ. 
★ﻻﻋﺒﻮﻧﺎ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﻊ ﻭﻛﻼﺀ )ﺇﻥ ﻭﺟﺪﻭﺍ(.. ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﻋﻨﺪﻧﺎ ﻳﺘﺪﺧﻞ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻷﺏ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﻝ ﻭ ﺍﻷﺧﺖ ﻭ )ﺭﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺮﺍﻥ ﺫﺍﺗﻮ(!
★ﻣﻔﺎﻭﺿﺎﺕ ﺃﺷﺒﻪ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ )ﺑﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺍﻑ( ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻻﻟﺔ.. ﺍﻟﻤﺰﺍﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺳﻴﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﻗﻒ.. ﻭ ﺃﻗﺎﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﺎﺏ ﻳﻔﺎﻭﺿﻮﻥ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻕ ﻳﻬﺎﺗﻔﻮﻥ ﺃﻫﻞ )ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻨﺎ( ﻭ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻭ ﺫﺍﻙ ﺗﺘﻨﺎﺯﻋﻪ ﺍﻷﻳﺪﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺃﻛﺒﺮ ﻋﻤﻠﻴﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻤﺴﺮﺓ ﺑﺎﻷﺭﻭﺍﺡ!!
★ﺳﻤﺴﺮﺓ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﺳﻢ.. ﻳﻨﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻢ ﻓﺘﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺤﻘﺎﺕ ﻭ ﻳﺬﻫﺐ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺀ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻟﺘﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﺎﻧﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺘﻔﺔ ﺣﻮﻝ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺗﺤﺖ ﻣﺴﻤﻴﺎﺕ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺔ ﻭ ﺗﻌﺮﻳﻔﺎﺕ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﻴﺔ ﺃﻏﺮﺏ. 
★ﻫﻲ ﻣﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻟﻢ ﻧﻤﻞ ﺭﺅﻳﺘﻬﺎ ﺗﺘﻜﺮﺭ ﻣﺮﺗﻴﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ.. ﻭ ﺳﻮﻕ ﻧﺨﺎﺳﺔ ﻳﺒﺮﻉ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ.. ﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﺧﺮ ﺗﺘﻢ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﺮﻳﻘﺔ )ﺍﻟﺸﻮ( ﺍﻟﺒﻌﻴﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ.. ﻟﺬﺍ ﻻ ﻧﺴﺘﻐﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻐﺎﺩﺭﺓ ﻧﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻟﻠﻜﺸﻮﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﻬﺪﺅ ﺗﺎﻡ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺳﺘﺔ ﺃﺷﻬﺮ ﻓﻘﻂ.
*ﻧﺒﻀﺎﺕ ﻣﺘﻔﺮﻗﺔ*
★)ﻟﺒﺪﺕ ﻟﻴﻬﻮ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻷﺳﺪ.. ﻭ ﻛﻒ ﻗﺒﻀﺘﻮ ﺯﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﺴﺔ(!! ﺗﻠﻚ ﻫﻲ ﺗﻌﺒﻴﺮﺍﺕ ﺑﻨﺰﻳﻨﺎ ﻓﺮﺣﺎ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﻥ ﻧﺎﻝ ﺗﻮﻗﻴﻊ ﻓﻴﺼﻞ ﻣﻮﺳﻲ )ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻫﺮﺓ(!!
★ﻣﺴﻠﺴﻞ )ﺗﻮﻡ ﺁﻧﺪ ﺟﻴﺮﻱ( ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻠﻼ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻨﺎ ﻓﺼﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻋﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻵﻥ ﺃﺑﺎﻥ ﻣﻄﺎﺭﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻄﻮﺏ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ.
★ﻻﻋﺐ ﻋﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﺭﺍﺕ ﻛﺎﻟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺃﺻﺒﺢ ﻧﺠﻤﺎ ﻟﻠﺘﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﻭ ﺑﻄﻼ ﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﺭﺩﺍﺕ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺟﻼﺕ.. ﺃﻧﻪ )ﺭﺯﻕ ﺍﻟﻬﺒﻞ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﺎﻧﻴﻦ(.
★ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺣﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﺃﻓﻘﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻨﺘﺞ )ﺳﻮﺑﺮ ﺃﺳﺘﺎﺭ( ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﻛﻞ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻬﻴﻠﻤﺎﻧﺔ.
★ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺇﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺴﺎﺩ ﻣﻨﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺰﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ )ﺃﺷﺒﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻫﺐ(.
★ﻛﺸﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﻪ ﺷﺒﺎﺏ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻮ ﻋﻮﺩﻫﻢ ﻟﻶﻥ.. ﻭﺃﺧﺎﻑ ﺃﻥ ﻧﻔﻘﺪﻫﻢ ﺑﻔﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺰﻕ ﻧﺤﻮ ﺑﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﺍﻟﻮﻫﻢ.
★ﺳﺠﻠﻮﺍ ﻟﻨﺎ ﺑﺘﺮﻭ.. ﻭ ﺑﺮﺅﻳﺔ ﻓﻨﻴﺔ ﺗﺨﻠﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﻛﺸﻦ.
★ﺭﺍﻋﻲ ﺍﻟﻀﺄﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻼﺀ ﻳﺪﺭﻱ ﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﺣﻮﺟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ.. ﻓﻼ ﻧﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﺃﻭ ﺃﻗﻞ.
*ﻧﺒﻀﺔ ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺓ*
ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﺭﻋﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻒ ﻓﻘﻂ.

*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*المدعو موسي مصطفي لا يختلف عن ود كامل سعيد فالرجاء ابعاد عموده
                        	*

----------


## الخواض الشيخ

*عمود المدعو موسي ليس بصيحه ولكنه خباثه ولا يقل عن ود كامل سعيد ارجو ابعاده ولكم الشكر
                        	*

----------

